# MERGED:2005 NBA Draft



## oblivion

*2nd round selection*

Is this the year that we finally draft someone in the 2nd round who can actually play?
I think it is...if we draft the right player.

Here are a few that may be around that intrigue me. Let me know what you think of these guys.

1. Salim Stoudamire
2. Jawad Williams
3. Louis Williams
4. Monta Ellis
5. John Gilchrist

Any other names out there that may be around in the 2nd round?


----------



## oblivion

*1st round selection*

Here are my rankings of who I want us to draft. Assuming the bigger names are gone at 14, of course
1. Raymond Felton :gopray: 
2. Danny Granger 
3. Antoine Wright
4. Joey Graham

Looking at some mocks, it seems all 4 of those may be gone.
after those guys it gets a little iffy.
Hakim Warrick - Local sports radio high on him
Martell Webster - Don't know much about him
Jarret Jack or Ukic - If we go PG
Wayne Simien
Ike Diogu

Does anyone have any opinions on any of these guys?


----------



## sheefo13

*2005 NBA Draft*

Discussions for the 2005 NBA Draft will be held here. I will be discussing things here during the draft. It will be on June 28th at 6:30 Central time on ESPN. I have my day off work for that day so I am excited. I welcome anyone here during the draft to discuss what each team is doing, and mostly to discuss ours. So all draft day talk will be held here. Goal for posts when it is all said and done... 200 posts! By that I mean total posts in this thread. We will be talking about every pick so It makes sense to me.

Now to talk about what the Wolves are to do in the draft. Honestly from what it looks like we could draft any position. The position I feel that could help us out the most would be at the SG/SF position. After all of my research, I am still not to high on Antione Wright and it looks like he will be picked before 14. Granger is one guy that I like a lot because he is an all around player. Graham is simply the best overall athlete in the draft, and could really help the wolves out. Webster the high schooler would also be interesting.

The next position a lot of mock drafts have us taking are a PF/C. Hakim Warrick's name has come up a lot. He would add a lot to the athletic category but doesn't really have a position. I think if he could put on 30 pounds of muscle on, he could find a way to be a pf. My problem is that we have been drafting too many weak guys latelty, I will pass. The other power forward that interests me is Ike Diogu. He is a shorter power forward but have good post moves. He could help this team out.

As for centers, the guys in this draft really don't interest me... Except for one. Andrew Bynum has a lot of potential and I believe could help this team out by next year, when Olowokandi is gone. Other than that, please don't pick a center...

The position we should stay away from is point guard in the first round. I truly believe there will be some point guards in the second round better than Jack and Ellis, plus Ellis could be there at our 2nd pick. Ellis seems like the total bust, don't pick him. I do like Ukic though.

The following is my current Draft Board. Me and bruno actually came up with it.

*Draft Prospects*

1. *Danny Granger* (G/F)








_Height w/ shoes:_ 6'8"
_Weight:_225.4
_Wingspan:_ 7'0"
_Bench Press:_(185lbs) 10x
_Vertical Jump:_ 34"
_Combine Rank:_ 31
_Thoughts:_ I feel he is the best that could be in our position because he is simply one of the best all-around player in the draft. He could also come in and start over Hassell or Szczerbiak. If he is there on draft night, we should take him.

2. *Joey Graham* (F)








_Height w/ shoes:_ 6' 6 1/2"
_Weight:_ 216.6
_Wingspan:_6'8"
_Bench Press:_ 26x
_Vertical Jump:_ 36"
*Combine Rank:* *1*
_Thoughts:_ Graham is the best overall athlete in the draft. He will be able to over power defenders. He is also a very good defender. I think given 2 years in the league, he will develop a perimeter game. A lot of people say he fits best here in Minny.

3. *Hakim Warrick* (F)








_Height:w/ shoes:_ 6' 8 1/2"
_Weight:_ 215.0
_Wingspan:_ 7'2"
_Bench Press:_ 11x
_Vertical Jump:_ 38"
_Combine Rank:_ 61
_Thoughts:_ The guy would be great in Minny. Just look at his numbers. I think he will get a lot of time in the weight room and at the PF position. It would allow Griffin to play the center position.

4. *Fran Vasquez* (C)








_Height w/ shoes:_ 6'10"
_Weight:_ 230
_Thoughts:_ Vasquez will add toughness to our roster. He could develop into a pretty good ball player.

5.*Roko-Leni Ukic* (PG)








_Height w/ shoes:_6'6"
_Weight_ 185
_Thoughts:_ He is an all around point guard who people feel is "a magician with the ball". Very skinny but can still build muscle. He should be another interesting prospect. A big point guard.

6. *Martell Webster* (SG)








_Height w/ shoes:_6'7"
_Weight:_ 229.6
_Wingspan:_6'11"
_Bench Press:_ 7x
_Vertical Jump:_ 30.5"
_Combine Rank:_ 59
_Thoughts:_Webster is a flat out shooter. If you could get someone to work on his perimeter skills he will be really good. He has a lot of upside.

7.* Rashad McCants* (SG)








_Height w/ shoes:_ 6'4"
_Weight:_201.0
_Wingspan:_6'10.75"
_Bench Press:_ 15x
_Vertical Jump:_34.5"
_Combine Rank:_ 3
_Thoughts:_ McCants had his stock rise greatly in the combine. He could be a steal since most UNC products become pretty good NBA players.

8. *Andrew Bynum* (C)








_Height w/ shoes:_ 7'0" 
_Weight:_290
_Thoughts:_ He only held private workouts and still hasn't decided to stay in the draft, will wait until the deadline. He has a tremendous amount of potential, probably the most of all the players.

9. Korolev
10. Jack
11. Petro.
12. Hodge
13. Villenueava
14. Frye
15. Diogu
16. Simean


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft*

Sheefo, hit me up on AIM (bbbnetbruno) and we can compile a draft board that consists of 14 players.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft*

Alright I will, it is under contruction because I can't finish it on my computer since there is a huge storm over here right now. I am getting onto my brother's laptop.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: 1st round selection*

Your top list is identical to mine. After that I have Hakim Warrick, Fran Vazquez, Roko Ukic, Martell Webster...


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: 2nd round selection*

I agree with you except I don't like either Louis Williams or Monta Ellis. Guys I like Tiras Wade, Orien Greene, Daniel Ewing, Aaron Miles, Travis Diener, Alan Anderson, Brandon Bass, David Lee(I think he'll go in round 1 but you never know). Damn this year's 2nd round is absolutely loaded. I can definitly see a few Michael Redd/Gilbert Arenas type steals.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: 1st round selection*

I will probably merge this into the draft thread. Honestly I think the Wolves will get Warrick, because I think a lot of people are feeling like he will be a legit player in the league. Don't let us draft Jack because our last 14th pick was a pg out of the acc, named William Avery, if you guys remember.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: 2nd round selection*

Alan Anderson, Gilchrist, and Bass are atop my list in the 2nd round. I will also be merging this one to the 2005 draft thread.


----------



## bruno34115

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft*

Word is that Andrew Bynum is going to stay in the draft. He said earlier he would only stay in if he was a sure lottery pick. What this could mean is that a team ahead of us could have made him a promise which would slide one of the other talents down a slot which could help us land a better prospect. 

I also have read that Roko has shed the label of being thin by adding *30 pounds* putting him around 210 pounds.


----------



## sheefo13

The guys that the Wolves have worked out so far are Von Wafer(G-Florida St.), Jamel Staten (F-Minnesota St.- Mankato), Sean Banks(F-Memphis), Kelenna Azubuike(F- Kentucky), Eddie Badsen (G-UNC-Charlotte), Antione Wright (G-Texas A&M), Julius Hodge(G- NC State), Donnell Taylor (G-Alabama Birmingham), Jarrett Jack(G- Georgia Teach), and Monta Ellis (G-High School).


----------



## kaniffmn

Julius Hodge better be on that list.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

so are we all getting together on here during the draft?


----------



## sheefo13

Well yeah, I will be here. I am trying to get experts like Jonathon Watters here during the draft, and hopefully socco and twolvesgg will join us... I will be here. And Julius Hodge is on the list.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

:sigh:  I just spent like 15 minutes typing up who I thought we should draft and why. Then I exited out of the page on accident......I'll do it again I guess.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

*1. Martell Webster* (6'7 - 229 - SG - 22 Yrs.)I'm really high on this kid, hes a flat out shooter and if we bring him in and ship out Wally it would be a great move. He will be a better all around player than Wally although he is not athletic at all. I hear that he is a very mature kid, so he shouldn't take long to develope like other high schoolers.​*2. Hakim Warrick * (6'9 - 215 - F - 22 Yrs.)
I've never been a big Hakim Warrick fan but you can't go wrong with this athleticism, especially on a team that could use some. The bad thing is he doesn't fit in to any position. Hes to small for PF and not enough shooting and ball handling for SF. In my opinion he should become a SF.​*3. Randolph Morris* (6'11 - 266 - C - 19 Yrs.)
I know our pick is a little high for him, and yes I am a Kentucky fan. But Morris' stock has been jumpimg all over the place in this draft, because he refuses to goto camps or talk to anyone. Last year at Kentucky Morris was not the #1 option in the post, Senior Chuck Hayes was. Morris manages to get to the free throw line alot and is not a terrible shooter. People often point out how bad he played against Andrew Bogut, but rarely does anyone state how great he played in his next game against Paul Davis who had been playing really well. Also if you can remember he played excellent against current NBA player Dwight Howard.​
_* If available I would draft Antoine Wright, Joey Graham, Channing Frye, & Danny Granger over the players I listed above._


----------



## bruno34115

With the way things are going Granger, Graham, and Wright might all be gone by the time we pick at 14.... 

A guy that is moving up my list is Rashad McCants. He measured in at a legit 6'4'' which by no means is considered that undersized in this day and age. He was ranked third best athlete at the combine. He should get a fair amount of steals in the league after averaging over 1 a game and having a wingspan that measures over 6'10''. Another reason I like Rashad, is that he played big when it counted, look at his numbers against Kentucky: 

Against Kentucky: 28 points 4 boards 3 assists 2 steals.

Rashad is moving up my charts and right now I think I would take him if Granger, Graham and Wright are all gone at 14.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft*

Yeah Granger, Wright, and Graham could all go 6 7 8... Vasquez should also be gone by our pick too. And honestly, the guy moving down my list in Webster... I understand he is a good/ great shooter but isn't athletic. The one thing that will improve this team is athletism. I do think Warrick and McCants will be on the board when we draft...

So who do we draft???




> 3. *Hakim Warrick* (F)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Height:w/ shoes:_ 6' 8 1/2"
> _Weight:_ 215.0
> _Wingspan:_ 7'2"
> _Bench Press:_ 11x
> _Vertical Jump:_ 38"
> _Combine Rank:_ 61
> _Thoughts:_ The guy would be great in Minny. Just look at his numbers. I think he will get a lot of time in the weight room and at the PF position. It would allow Griffin to play the center position.


Warrick's body is really what is getting him high on draft boards. The guy will really help out our defense. He can be a tremendous shot blocker, Marcus Camby like. He is going to stay at power forward though. He will for sure hit the weights hard. He is faster than a lot of current power forwards. So facing them up wouldn't be bad. Defensively, he is going to go against Garnett and Eddie Griffin every day at practice. Probably Madsen if he is resigned. That will develop his post defense. Once he is strong enough, McHale will teach him post moves.... It is that simple.




> 7.* Rashad McCants* (SG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Height w/ shoes:_ 6'4"
> _Weight:_201.0
> _Wingspan:_6'10.75"
> _Bench Press:_ 15x
> _Vertical Jump:_34.5"
> _Combine Rank:_ 3
> _Thoughts:_ McCants had his stock rise greatly in the combine. He could be a steal since most UNC products become pretty good NBA players.


McCants could be an interesting pick. Right now I would say he is above Webster on our board just because he is more athletic. But still, a lot of people are unsure if he has what it takes to play in the league. Joe Forte anyone??? I will pass on him just because there are so many good shooting guards in the free agency pool.

Webster will probably gone by this pick anyways. He just doesn't fit the ticket. We need an athletic player.

Draft Warrick.


----------



## bruno34115

I like Warrick a lot but where does he fit on our team? He can't play C and I doubt he is ready to play SF. We have KG getting 40+ mins at PF and Eddie G getting a lot of mins at PF/C. I think we should stay away from the PF's in round 1. Rashad McCants may not be the "freak" that Warrick is but he is ready for minutes at a position that is in need.


----------



## bruno34115

Here is a little trade idea that I think would work out nicely. 

With Jarett Jack pulling out of the draft the Raptors are looking for a way to assure that they can get a PG at pick 16. They like Roko Ukic and the may be willing to move up a few slots. You think maybe they would deal pick 16 and a 2nd for pick 14? Then we could take McCants at 16 and package the 2 seconds and move into the late first and take a project center (Bynum, Petro,Blatche....not Martynas). I think it's a good plan, do you guys like it? Would Toronto go for it?


----------



## sheefo13

*2nd Round Prospects*

1.*John Gilchrist* (PG)








_Height w/ shoes:_ 6'2.5"
_Weight:_195.2
_Wingspan:_6'9.25"
_Thoughts:_In my eyes he would be the ideal pick for the Wolves. The kid would be a first round pick if he wasn't a headcase. KG will set him straight. He will surely be a good player in this league.

2. *Alan Anderson* (G/F)








_Height w/ shoes:_ 6'6"
_Weight:_223.2
_Wingspan:_6'9.5"
_Thoughts:_ He is going to be a good ball player in this league. He is a very good defender and plays 4 different positions. His stock has been soaring of late though.


----------



## sheefo13

I honestly think McCants will be a bust. Warrick's frame is going to allow him to play pf. He is going to help us out greatly on the boards. Playing Warrick, Garnett, and Griffin could cause a lot of teams trouble just because they are all versitile guys who can all play both forward positions. Warrick is also capable of big games, just look at his last home game for Syracuse... If anything he would fit perfectly with the Wolves. Casey wants a defensive team, and I don't see many teams that would take it to the hole when Warrick, Griffin, and Garnett are on the floor. Then add Alan Anderson playing the pg for a little bit and have Hassell on the floor too. I don't think teams would be able to score against a lineup like that.

If you just look at Warrick's measurement numbers, you would be convinced. The kid is 6'9" with a 7'2" wingspan... Then add a 38" vertical. The best vertical was I think 40.5" by a 6'3" kid Bynum... He has a decent jump shot too. His strength will also only go up... I am all for Warrick.


----------



## bruno34115

I love Warrick don't get me wrong. Do you think we will give him mins at SF or what? Where are his minutes going to come from?


----------



## sheefo13

PF. There is no way he isn't going to get stronger by the time the season comes around. The guy is going to be like Stromile Swift. He may see some minutes at sf, but that Warrick, Griffin, Garnett lineup is not made for position. They all cause matchup problems for teams.


----------



## oblivion

I was listening to P.A. on kfAN yesterday, I thought he mentioned that McHale was into Sean May.
Would you be OK with that pick?

It seems that McHale wants a defensive-score in the 80s-team, and Casey said in an interview that he wants to run (more like sonics style of last year). If Mchale drafts May, that really won't help our running game as much as Warrick or a more athletic player.


----------



## sheefo13

Don't draft May... NCAA heros get their stocks way up from winning a championship. He fits no where with this team... Take Warrick who will help our runnning game and our defense... And our athleticism...


BTW, I think the Wolves may take a look at a guy like Andrew Bynum even more with the new CBA agreement. The NBDL is going to become a minor league type of this now.... I like it. So taking Bynum doesn't sound that bad at this point.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft*



sheefo13 said:


> 8. *Andrew Bynum* (C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Height w/ shoes:_ 7'0"
> _Weight:_290
> _Thoughts:_ He only held private workouts and still hasn't decided to stay in the draft, will wait until the deadline. He has a tremendous amount of potential, probably the most of all the players.


*
Updated!*
_
Wingspan:_7'6"
_Vertical leap:_ 33"

All of those are what he said he could do... Now, with the new NBDL deal I would have no problem draft Bynum. I think McHale could work really well with him, plus he is only 17... With a step his vertical leap is 37". He is moving up my list as he is with a lot of other teams. He will be picked in the lottery, that is certain. I think you take a chance here and try to draft him. Right now here is how it looks

1. Warrick
2. Ukic
3. Bynum
4. Webster

Expecting the 3 wings and Vasquez are drafted.... 5 would be Hodge, as the Bobcats are actually interested in him.


----------



## sheefo13

1. Granger
2. Graham.
3. Wright
4. Warrick
5. Bynum
6. Vasquez
7. Ukic
8. Hodge
9. Webster
10. Frye

Good news Kentuckyfan, Randolph Morris could actually slip to pick 47....


----------



## Jonathan Watters

sheefo13 said:


> PF. There is no way he isn't going to get stronger by the time the season comes around. The guy is going to be like Stromile Swift. He may see some minutes at sf, but that Warrick, Griffin, Garnett lineup is not made for position. They all cause matchup problems for teams.


The Warrick, Griffin, Garnett lineup is a disaster waiting to happen. 

No creating off the dribble at the WF spot. No post scoring, as all three are perimeter-oriented big men. Few offensive rebounds, and few free throws, as none of the three is going to play under the basket. I would go so far as to say that you couldn't play these three at the same time...

Not to mention, we still have Ndudi Ebi waiting in the wings. That makes four of the same type of player, and one decent player to cover everything else (Wally). 

I know you like Warrick, but how in the world could he _possibly_ fit with this team?


----------



## sheefo13

Nice to see you around JW! Hopefully you join us draft night! Well honestly that Lineup would own defensively. The scoring would come along... KG could live on the low block.. Eddie G would be in and out and Warrick would be slashing. Warrick is a tremendous offensive rebounder anyway. Garnett would do his share too. Honestly, how would any team guard that lineup??? The other team's small forward could get posted up, and a center would have to guard one of the 3.... They would get blown by.


Right now Bynum is moving up my board, maybe even ahead of Warrick.


----------



## kaniffmn

I don't really know a thing about Bynum, but when I notice he is 7'0 290 he could very well be worth the risk. I'm also with sheefo on Warrick being a good pick. I don't think he'd start though. It looks as though the starting lineup as of now would be Kandi, KG, Wally, Hassell, and Cassell. With Hoiberg, Hudson, Ebi, Griffin, and whomever we draft off the bench. I'm sure there would be times in games where we'd see all three of those guys in a lineup too. But I think this team should get a SG, C, or PG and in that order. If we can get a decent SG in free agency then I say we need to take a chance on Bynum (even though I don't know poop about him). You can't teach height or weight. He looks athletic enough. I would love if Felton fell to us though. God knows I'd love to have Julius Hodge on the squad as well. I am actually more interested in the second round of the draft then the first.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

sheefo13 said:


> Nice to see you around JW! Hopefully you join us draft night! Well honestly that Lineup would own defensively.


Nobody to guard a true wing, nobody to gaurd bulkier post players. You have weakside shotblockers, and that's about it.





> The scoring would come along... KG could live on the low block..


The same KG that refuses to go near the block, and won't do anything with his back to the basket? You better clear that with him first...



> Eddie G would be in and out and Warrick would be slashing. Warrick is a tremendous offensive rebounder anyway. Garnett would do his share too. Honestly, how would any team guard that lineup??? The other team's small forward could get posted up, and a center would have to guard one of the 3.... They would get blown by.


A tall, athletic, lanky slasher like Garnett, Griffin, or Warrick needs space. With 2 other bigs on the floor, they aren't going to get it. An offense needs somebody that can command a double team, and that isn't happening when you have your big guys out on the perimeter shooting jumpers. Pair Garnett with a guy that can draw attention in the low blocks, and you have something. Pair Garnett with a guy that can take people off the dribble. But two other guys that don't do either? Come on...it would never work. There would be no ball movement, and it would end up with Garnett shooting fadeaways with the shot clock expiring, because nobody else can create anything.


----------



## Cyberwolf

For old time sake:

With the 14th pick in the 2005 NBA draft, the Minnesota Timberwolves select Raymond Felton, University of North Carolina.

Yeah yeah, isn't going to happen, I know, but hey, I figured it worked once, so it's worth a shot.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=428182#post428182

On a side note, I've got to be one of the oldest "rookies" on this board. I'm normally on ESPN's board, but it's been slow, so hi guys!


----------



## socco

Jonathan Watters said:


> The same KG that refuses to go near the block, and won't do anything with his back to the basket? You better clear that with him first...


The same KG that was on the block all the time last year? I agree though, we don't need a player like Warrick. I like his athleticism, but I don't think he's the guy we should look for.


----------



## sheefo13

So I would think if the wings are gone, you wouldn't have a problem with taking Bynum???


----------



## sheefo13

Martynas Adriuskevicius is a guy that I felt was going to be good but then I saw what he did in the combine... The guy has no athletic ability. I wouldn't have a problem if he was drafted by us, as long as there weren't better players on the board. Position ranks... Here they are... Top 7 for each position.

Center
1. Bogut(1)
2. Bynum(11)
3. Frye(13)
4. Vasquez(14)
5. Adriuskevicius(21)
6. Petro(26)
7. Morris(32)

Power Forward
1. Warrick(12)
2. Villuneava(16)
3. Diogu(22)
4. May(23)
5. Taft(25)
6. Simean(30)
7. Blatche(31)

Small Forward
1. M.Williams(2)
2. Granger(5)
3. Graham(9)
4.Korolev(15)
5. Ilyasova(20)
6. Gelebele(28)
7.A. Anderson(29)

Shooting Guard
1. Wright(6)
2. Green(7)
3. Webster(10)
4. Hodge(18)
5. Garcia(24)
6. McCants(27)
7. Winston(35)

Point Guards
1. D. Williams(3)
2. Paul(4)
3. Felton(8)
4. Ukic(17)
5. Jack(19)
6. Gilchrist(33)
7. Greene(34)

In () are the overall ranks of just the players that are up there. This will change...


----------



## KG4MVP2

Warrick is going to be a T-Wolve.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

sheefo13 said:


> Good news Kentuckyfan, Randolph Morris could actually slip to pick 47....



haha....He might not answer phone calls from the team that drafts him though.


----------



## bruno34115

I like Warrick a lot but again where are we going to find minutes for another PF? We have KG doing 40 a night with Griffin/Ebi doing the other 8. At Center Kandi will do about 20 and Eddie/Madsen will take the other 28. At SF Wally takes about 30 and Ebi takes the other 18. Sheefo I know you like Hakim's game and so do I, but where are we going to find the minutes for another PF? Please diagram it out for me.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> So I would think if the wings are gone, you wouldn't have a problem with taking Bynum???


Isn't he like 12 years old?


----------



## sheefo13

No, he is 17. He is 7 feet too. Bynum will probably grow another two/ three inches by the time he is early 19...


----------



## kentuckyfan13

We need someone who can play next year.


----------



## sheefo13

Thats where the second round pick comes in.... Ebi is going to be like a first round pick that will step in and play next season. I think one of the 2 picks need to be a project, and what better project would Bynum be??


----------



## drza44

1) Antoine Wright. He may be gone by the time we pick, but if not he's gotta be the guy. With Hoiberg and (hopefully) Spree gone, Hassell is now the only guy on the team that can play SG. If we have a chance at the best college SG in the draft we've gotta take it.

2) Jarrett Jack. I've watched him play the last couple years, and I think he'd be the perfect fit for this squad. Before Hoiberg went down Jack was my #1 option, because I think he would pair perfectly with either Sam or Hudson to give us a young, tough, defensive-minded point guard with great potential to eventually be the primary starter their. He has already shown a propensity to get better at his weaknesses every offseason, and he has already shown on the major college scale that he performs better at big-time moments and that he steps up his game against top-level competition (witness what he did head-to-head in 4 meetings against Paul and Felton last year).

3) Joey Graham. With his size and athleticism he should be able to defend most swingmen in the NBA, and if so he would make a nice pairing with Wally at the other wing position. The only negative is that if he is a pure SF he could be redundant with our other first rounder (Ebi) in a few years, but at this point we need an athlete that can contribute this season so I won't worry too much about the future.

I don't like the idea of Warrick. Like others have mentioned, he is entirely redundant with our best player (KG), our best young performer (Griffin), and our best potential hope (Ebi). They do the same things, and I just don't think you need 4 players like that on one team (especially when that team has other definite weaknesses).

Bynum maybe if everyone else is gone, but I'd prefer not to. He'd be a perfect project if the rest of the team was in order, but again we've got other needs that I think supercede us taking another Ebi-like risk.


----------



## sheefo13

I think Garcia is sounding better and better everytime he is mentioned. He is a clutch player and can play both guard positions. One reason I like him is the fact that he isn't a small forward. I think drafting a Small Forward would be giving up on Ebi. I have no problem with Granger though because he is so versitile. I think once Ebi is given a chance, he wil produce.

Still I would take Bynum before Garcia. Bynum is a guy who will be able to start next year. He has a lot of potential. Plus there are a lot of good wings in the 2nd round.

The perfect draft would be Garcia and Illic/ Morris or Bynum and Anderson...


----------



## drza44

_I think Garcia is sounding better and better everytime he is mentioned. He is a clutch player and can play both guard positions. One reason I like him is the fact that he isn't a small forward. I think drafting a Small Forward would be giving up on Ebi. _

Actually, the exact opposite is true. Garcia is a small forward by trade, that may have to try to move to the SG position in the pros because he's not really strong enough to play SF. But there are questions about whether he is athletic enough to really play SG. I agree with you about not taking players that would make Ebi redundant, which is why I spoke out against Warrick earlier. 

While Garcia is a different type of player than Ebi, he's not very athletic and he seems to be more SF than SG. Outside of PF, SF is the position where we've got the most potential since Wally, Ebi, and Hassell can all play there. With that said, I'd prefer someone that is more purely in the backcourt, or at least is an uber-athlete like Graham to Garcia since athleticism on the wing is a major need for us.


----------



## sheefo13

I think going with Bynum would be the best bet right now. This team needs a big man for the future. If it means having him in the NBDL for a year or 2, so be it. The team can fill the swing man voids in other places than the draft...


----------



## bruno34115

I was just listening to 1130 KFAN and hey were saying that the names they keep hearing are Rashad McCants and Anotine Wright. They also said that we probably won't be taking a High School player.


----------



## sheefo13

I still think McHale and Chapman, along with Casey would love to take Bynum. Casey and McHale love projects. I think Ebi is going to surprise a lot of people but that is off topic. I just feel no need to get a wing when you can get a good wing in the 2nd round or in the free agency pool. I think the wolves know that. I think if a wing is taken in the 1st round, the wolves should get a guy like Brandon Bass or Mile Illic. One guy that seems to be slipping is Stefano Mancinelli... This is a guy I think would be a great pick at 47. He is a great athlete who has been improving a lot overseas. Also I still would not be disappointed with Johan Petro if we draft him. I think the best thing you can do if Granger and Graham are off the board is draft a big.

If Graham is there and we decide to draft him, I think packaging Wally and Ebi to NO for Magloire would be great. 

Draft night, usually someone drops... Lets just hope that will be Granger.


----------



## bruno34115

I would say that it is very risky to draft a swingman in round 2 and expect him to make an impact. I know the draft is deep but come on every year there is only about 2-3 impact second rounders. There is no way you can justifiy passing on an Antoine Wright, Rashad McCants because there are wings in round 2. Also with Bynum, it's looking like he is going to be gone. Word is he worked out for Portland for a 2nd time and they love him. I think they will cut a deal with Utah and maybe take him at 6. 

As for Granger I think there is a really good chance he slips depending on some trades that could go down.....

1. Mil- Bogut
2. Cha- M. Williams
3. Utah- D. Williams
4. N.O.- Paul
5. Atl- Felton
6. Por- Bynum
7. Tor- Green 
8. NY- Frye
9. G.S.- Graham/Warrick
10. L.A.- Jack/Vazquez
11. Orl- Wright
12. L.A.C.- Korolev
13. Atl- May
14. Min- *Danny Granger!* 

I think if those trades do go down, it's not impossible that Granger falls!


----------



## oblivion

Rumor on Draftexpress has Clippers tradin #12 to denver for 20 & 22. Denver wants McCants apparently.
It would be cool if we could trade #14 for those picks if McCants is around when we pick.
At 20 and 22 you could pick up players like Hodge, Garcia, May, Ukic, Diogu and we need some young depth.


----------



## bruno34115

Also, with Hoiberg's health in question and Spree likely being let go, we are awfully thin at wing. 

Wally
Ebi
Hassell 

The only one of them that is a LEGIT starter at this point is Wally. With that said if Wright is on the board he has to be the pick.


----------



## kaniffmn

I really hope we don't take McCants. Garcia is a stretch at 14. What I've seen on sites, reading the paper, and listening to the radio it looks as though we are looking to take Wright, Graham, or Bynum. I'll take any of these three, but I really want Hodge. I think Graham would be the best to suit this team.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

It looks like Antoine Wright could fall to us, which would be amazing. He is a legit scoring wing, whether it's hitting the outside J or getting to the basket. And almost everybody now has Raymond Felton falling out of the top 10. If, by some odd chance he is available, we HAVE to take him! 

My priorities for Minny's draft: 

1. Around the basket scoring - we need somebody that can get high percentage chances around the basket. This means by back-to-the-basket moves in the paint, offensive rebounds, and foul shots. 

2. A penetrator - we don't have anybody that can take the ball to the basket. Plenty of jumpshooters, plenty of hybrid-style, tall, athletic types, but nobody that break people down off the dribble. I don't care if it's a PG or a wing, but we need to add somebody with this skill by opening night. 

It's really starting to look like Andrew Bynum will be gone by pick 14, but if he's not, he's another excellent idea. His upside is as good as anybody's in the draft, and we need a C. 

My top 5 would be: 

1. Raymond Felton
2. Andrew Bynum
3. Antoine Wright
4. Jarret Jack
5. Ike Diogu


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah right now Webster should be in the top 14 too. Same goes with McCants if Denver moves up. So here is my top 5.

1. Granger
2. Felton
3. Wright
4. Bynum
5. Graham

There it is. Hopefully I will see you guys around here tomorrow for out [email protected] 6! I will be around at like 5 since I will not have any behind the wheel or work. It is working out well. I can't wait, hopefully you guys will be around too. I will be here through the whole draft, discussing each pick and how they effect us.


----------



## kaniffmn

sheefo13 said:


> 1. Granger
> 2. Felton
> 3. Wright
> 4. Bynum
> 5. Graham


I'm right with you except I put Graham above Bynum.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah I am having trouble deciding that with myself.


----------



## oblivion

Heres my Lottery prediction:
1. Bogut
2. M. Williams
3. D. Williams
4. Paul
5. Felton
6. Bynum
7. Green
8. Frye
9. Warrick
10. Webster
11. Granger
12. Korelov
13. McCants
14. Wright


----------



## sheefo13

That would be great at this point. From what I have read the Wolves, Clippers, and Nuggets. The wolves are also the highest team on Garcia... Right now I pass on both of them. Chances are that Granger, Wright, Graham, or Felton will probably drop to our position with Webster out of no where being the top ranked high schooler now, and Bynum likely going as high as 6 to the Blazers since they want him really bad. Korolev, May, and McCants might also go befor us... McCants may go before a Wright or Graham. There is a chance the Lakers trade up to get A Paul or they could stay at 10 and draft possibly Vasquez. Also from the draft show they feel Frye may go as high as 5 to Charlotte..... Interesting, I am not sure if that helps us out really. 

Still, this late in the pre-draft time, I am not really sold on Wright. I guess I am going to look over a few scouting reports.


----------



## socco

Please God, let Wright drop to us...:gopray:


----------



## sheefo13

Socco, help me out here. I do not find Wright as intruiging as others see him, he is begining to remind me a lot of Jarvis Hayes. Then Garcia is reminding me of gaines. Could you tell me what you think is so good about Wright?


----------



## socco

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=125

I like almost everything about him. Great athleticism as well as a great jump shot. Not afraid to play a little D. Unselfish player. A good body and nice length. The only problem seems to be that he might be a little too unselfish. I just like his game, and think that's exactly the type of player we need.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Don't take too much stock in Wright's poor combine numbers. He is an excellent athlete, both long and smooth. Even when he couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with his perimeter jumper, he was scoring at a reasonable clip. The guy absolutely lit up the scoreboard near the end of last season, and can score in numerous ways on the perimeter. He may not have been assertive enough in the Aggie offense, but that just as easily could have been Coach Gillispie as it was Wright. (When I talked to Wright in Chicago, he talked about how Gillispie's offense was very structured and team-oriented)

Wright has a legit NBA first step for an NBA wing, something I can't say with confidence about Danny Granger or Joey Graham. Given his athleticism and shooting ability, I think Wright's overall potential as a scorer is very high.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah I am kinda liking him now after looking over the internet about him. The things that kind of scare me about him is the fact that he shys away from contact and is too unselfish at times. Scoring in the NBA would be hard if you have those problems. I think you can correct those mistakes. Hopefully if he can score enough, the wolves may be able to trade off Wally and sort of rely on Wright to score a little... Or trade off Hassell.


Once the second round comes along, I think the Wolves should go big. Preferably Brandon Bass. Others would be Morris, Illic, Dwayne Jones....etc.


----------



## kmgarnett21

Antoine Wright will be the best 2 guard selected in this years draft. I live in Texas and watched almost all of his games, and he is pretty amazing, his only drawback is he doesnt get to the line nearly enough, somethin our team desperately needs considering we went to the line less than any other team.

Dickie V just said on ESPN that Antoine Wright and/or Rashad McCants will be the best players drafted.

I hope we dont end up drafting another "project". Or i hope we dont get Sean May, he will just be a version of gary trent. i also think we should stay away from fransisco garcia, he has the body of reggie miller, but nowhere as good as reggie was. i think he is one of the most overrated players in the draft.

i would be happy with granger, wright, jack, (prefferably a PG or SG), hakim warrick, or someone to help KG with who will bang down low and get boards and get to the foul line. But i hope wright(or granger) falls down to us, and i think he will more than replace sprewell.

it would be great if we could trade cassell, or huddy, and kandi, or a package of the sort for pierce or marbury if we didnt draft wright or jack.


----------



## sheefo13

Well lets see who you guys want from this draft. 1st round I think we end up with Wright if GSW drafts Graham at 9. The sleeper I think will be Brandon Bass. I think we should try and get him if we can. Also one guy who will be a sleeper is Stefano Mancinelli... Other than that, I think Robinson maybe an option but just seems no better than a career backup, maybe 3rd stringer. They compare him to Boykins but is no where near the scorer or not at all close to how strong Boykins is....


----------



## sheefo13

AND THE PARTY BEGINS!!! HOPEFULLY WE WILL HAVE MORE PEOPLE SHOW UP!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :rock: :mob: :twave: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :rbanana: :rbanana: :cheers: :jump: :gossip: :headbang: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :djparty: :ghug: :crowded: :buddies: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :allhail: 


I AM WAITING FOR THE OTHERS STILL! :wait:


----------



## bruno34115

Im not going to be around during the draft (the TV I like isn't in the Computer room), soo I am going to get in my final two cents.

McHale better not F--k this draft up. I have a feeling we are going to take Garcia even with Wright on the board. From what I gather we are high on Garcia and I haven't heard much on Wright (we worked him out). Just make the "Wright" decision McHale.


----------



## sheefo13

Well hopefully we will see you posting when the Wolves pick.

BTW this Dan Patrick interview with Jeremy Roenick is awesome!


----------



## sheefo13

The preview show begins... A half hour till the first pick...

Stay away from McCants and Garcia.... Get us something good. I would have no problem with draft Warrick at this point. But I really want us to get Wright.


----------



## socco

I'll be on and off every once in a while tonight probably.

Here's the guys that I want the most (in order): Antoine Wright, Danny Granger, Ike Diogu, Hakim Warrick, Joey Graham. And the ones I will be furious if we draft: Fracisco Garcia, Rashad McCants, Sean May.


----------



## KG4MVP2

I have joined the party :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :biggrin: :biggrin: :basket: :basket: :basket: :basket: :basket: :basket: :yes: :yes: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :wlift: :makeadeal :bsmile: :bsmile: :clap: :clap: :whaasup: :whaasup: :gossip: :vbanana: :vbanana: :smilewink :dogpile: :wave: :yes: :ghug: :rbanana: :rbanana: :buddies: :allhail: :twave: :twave: :dpepper: :dpepper:


----------



## sheefo13

There are a lot of things going on around the draft. Portland moved down to six and swapped with utah. Diogu is moving up, possibly at 9? Warrick is starting to rise for me. Jay Bilas has Graham ranked befor Granger, Wright, Bynum, and Warrick. After about pick 6 or 7, they really start effecting us.


----------



## sheefo13

Alright! so hopefully we will have more peaple here... Bogut will be first that is for sure.

But I think M.Williams is a bad idea for the hawks.They have good SFs already. I would think he would drop to 4 or 5, thinking Utah would take D.Williams.


----------



## sheefo13

And we are underway!


----------



## sheefo13

It is official, the Bucks select Andrew Bogut.


----------



## sheefo13

And the Hawks select......Marvin Williams.... I don't think it is a good pick but oh well.... :curse: Should've been Paul


----------



## KG4MVP2

Marvin williams to ATL


----------



## sheefo13

Wow, is anyone else getting sick of Jay Bilas' voice? The guy is getting annoying.

Deron Williams likely to the Jazz.


----------



## sheefo13

Dick Vitale hits the nail on the head!


----------



## KG4MVP2

ATL has lots of people that play williams posotion Smith, Childress,


----------



## KG4MVP2

Jazz select Deron williams


----------



## sheefo13

The Jazz pick Deron Williams! Nice pick there.


----------



## sheefo13

And we now have a new player's wife that is amazingly hot. D's girl is FINE!


----------



## KG4MVP2

I think Chris paul will be next pick


----------



## timberwolvefan

Smart pick


----------



## KG4MVP2

Hornets select Chris Paul


----------



## sheefo13

NO selects....... Chris Paul!

How do u guys think the draft has went thus far? My mock is right on.... So far.

Well anyone else see the LIVE 06 comercial? Amazing right there.


----------



## KG4MVP2

i am 4 for 4 on picks


----------



## timberwolvefan

looks like a pretty good draft this year. - yes NBA Live 06 looks AWESOME!!! can't wait for that one...


----------



## KG4MVP2

nbadraft.net has a draft challenge and you win a trip for 2 to Hawaii if you got the most picks right


----------



## oblivion

oblivion said:


> Heres my Lottery prediction:
> 1. Bogut
> 2. M. Williams
> 3. D. Williams
> 4. Paul
> 5. Felton
> 6. Bynum
> 7. Green
> 8. Frye
> 9. Warrick
> 10. Webster
> 11. Granger
> 12. Korelov
> 13. McCants
> 14. Wright


4 for 4 so far, but it probably all falls apart now.


----------



## sheefo13

I think Green will be taken next. Maybe Webster/


----------



## KG4MVP2

i think bobcats select green


----------



## sheefo13

And they take Felton! You are right so far oblivion!


----------



## KG4MVP2

Bobcats pick raymond felton


----------



## oblivion

my picks are money.

now does Portland take Green, who they were rumored to love for weeks, or go after Bynum or Webster?


----------



## sheefo13

Well I am sure the Blazers take a high schooler next. I am going to say Bynum. Still Webster and Green are not out of the question.


----------



## sheefo13

oblivion, I think ur Mock is right on the Money... *knocks on wood*


----------



## KG4MVP2

Blazers pick: Martell Webster


----------



## sheefo13

Portland takes...... at 6.........WEBSTER! wow. Bynum may drop to us... But this really helps us out now.


----------



## oblivion

the bubble bursts for my picks.

I still say Toronto selects Green. Granger is another possibility


----------



## KG4MVP2

Did not think Webster would go in top 10


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah should be Granger or Green;.....


----------



## sheefo13

Well I am very dissapointed in the disucion of picking Rashad McCants at 14 with Wright, Granger, Graham, AND Gerald Green on the board. But still, I think if he can prove he can score, the Wolves can trade away Wally for some front court help.....

Wolves pick in the second Round is close, with Martynas Andriuskevicius on the board, Andray Blatche, Alan Anderson, Louis Williams, and some other intriuging picks still on the board. Another guy is Ryan Gomes and Randolph Morris. So hopefully I won't be as dissapointed with the pick.


----------



## sheefo13

Wolves just drafted Bracey Wright at 47,...... WHY? We just took McCants wayyyyyyyy too high. Now we take a guy who shouldve been undrafted.... THIS BETTER BE TRADED. I dont get what the wolves are doing.


----------



## ACE

should have picked Blatche

we have no need for another guard that will struggle to make the roster


----------



## sheefo13

I agree but we shouldve taken Morris or Gomes. The guy I wanted even more than them was Michael Gelebale.... This was a terrible draft.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> This was a terrible draft.


Pretty much sums it up...


----------



## sheefo13

I am not sure what the Wolves were trying to do, but they better have an explanation in the press conference.


----------



## sheefo13

Lets just say we made the wrong "Wright Decision".


----------



## socco

It's also kinda funny that the guy we should've drafted got taken right after our pick both times. You can't even imagine how happy I was to see Green, Wright, Granger, and Graham all be there at 14. I thought that maybe Graham would be, but I didn't see any of those other 3 dropping. Yet somehow all of them are there, and we draft Rashad Freakin' McCants? Are you kidding me? I guess that's what I should expect from such a horrendous franchise though. WE SUCK!!!


----------



## jokeaward

I, too, was really happy. What a group to pick from... size, speed, scoring, off-the-ball play much better than McCants, blocks, steals... did I mention size? Who knows, Granger might be as good or better from 3, plus be better in the post and great at driving. And he might be better defensively! There was a wave of slipping great player and guess what? We had to continue it. No surprise, Bird didn't mess around. Even Ainge probably has his old teammate McHale's number tonight.

I'm sorry, this will always stick in my craw.

B Wright was a waste. Just give his *** his walking papers in advance. He's as done as Avery. Kirk Penney wasn't drafted but would probably be a much better fit. Get him in here for summer league if that's what they want.


----------



## sheefo13

There were still some very good players at 47, but then we take Wright.... I was very confused. 

I see sometype of logic with the McCants pick, since he is simply the better scorer out of those guys, and really the better shooter. But I don't get the B. Wright pick. I really hope we trade that pick somehow.


----------



## bruno34115

I too am a little dissapointed that we didn't take Granger, Wright etc. but I think McCants is a fabulous pick none the less. I think he is a perfect fit for this squad and if his head is screwed on tight enough he will be REALLY GOOD. I imagine he will start at some point this year, hopefully from day 1. Ebi is going to come in as another first round pick so to speak. I don't like the Bracey Wright pick, I think we should've taken Morris, or I think Orien Greene was still available. There is some awesome undrafted talent we can look at. Matt Walsh is a talent, Randolph Morris as I stated before. We must sign John Gilchrist. All in all I am starting to LOVE the McCants pick.


----------



## SirHinn

sheefo13 said:


> I am not sure what the Wolves were trying to do, but they better have an explanation in the press conference.


What explanation do they need to give you? They pay guys to scout players and draft players who are best fit for their team. They don't owe anyone an explanation. They drafted a player who they felt best fit their team end of story. All you have did is complain about how bad Rashad McCants is and how he doesn't do anything bla bla bla. The guy was a top 14 pick for a reason, time to recognize.


----------



## socco

SirHinn said:


> What explanation do they need to give you? They pay guys to scout players and draft players who are best fit for their team. They don't owe anyone an explanation. They drafted a player who they felt best fit their team end of story. All you have did is complain about how bad Rashad McCants is and how he doesn't do anything bla bla bla. The guy was a top 14 pick for a reason, time to recognize.


The guy was a top 14 pick for a reason indeed, that reason being that Kevin McHale was in charge of a team with a top 14 pick, end of discussion.


----------



## sheefo13

Well honestly I went through the competition with the other picks and it makes sense. I think he will be an alright ball player. I just get scared of a undersized guard from unc... Forte. Hopefully he produces. The thing they will have to explain is why they passed on players that a lot of people felt were better.

Honestly, you are saying Granger, Wright, Graham and Green aren't top 10 prospects, let alone top 14???


----------



## bruno34115

I understand that the guys we passed on were good prosspects but looking at it McCants is such a good fit. I don't get how you guys are not thrilled with the selection of him. He was a dynamic player in college and is only 20. At 6'4'' he is a little undersized but has a large wing span. If he didn't have "attitude problems" he would've gone higher, it's that simple. If he can get his head streight he will be an absolute steal. I think he will replace Latrell and give equal if not better production as a rookie and make a run at rookie of the year.


----------



## socco

Hmm, a guy who can score and play no D, don't we already have that in Wally? Get a guy who can play some D, or maybe a freakish athlete, not something we already have and don't need any more of, not to mention his attitude problems. I'm not sure we could've done much worse of a job tonight, especiall with how the draft unfolded coming up to our pick.


----------



## sheefo13

McCants is a way better defender than Wally is. Although he is just a below average defender. He will become better at defending as his career goes on. The reason I am so dissapointed is that better players were on the board.


----------



## oblivion

Too bad the website crapped out before our pick.

I agree with most. It is not so much that McCants is a bad pick, It is that there were many "better" players available at the time. God I was so happy when Granger was still on the board. I would have bneen satisfied with Green,Graham,A. Wright too. There were so many good players around, too bad we couldn't swing a deal with the Nuggs or Grizz to get another pick or 2.

The 2nd round pick was a f-ing JOKE!
I agree with Sheefo that the 2 picks I would have lovewd were Gomes & Blatche, instead we pick some loser that has no chance to make the squad since he plays the same freakin position as McCants!

It could be worse, at least McCants should be a good player. Toronto picking Villaneuva at 7 was joke, but they made up for it by nabbing Graham and Ukic.

It was like a dream seeing guys like Charlie V, Vazquez, Diogu, Korolev, May etc getting picked ahead of us. We had our pick from a huge pool of good prospects and picked the wrong one. I hope I am wrong and eat my words and McCants turns into a stud.
At least Dick Vitale called the Wolves one fo the "Winners" of the draft.


----------



## sheefo13

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## sheefo13

But seriously, it is Dick Vitale....He picks his winners on which team took the most/ best college players.


----------



## kmgarnett21

WHY, WHY, WHY, WHY, WHY, WHY?

why does this franchise have to be so stupid? ANTOINE WRIGHT, & DANNY GRANGER still available at the 14th spot miraculously, and we take a smaller, although more athletic, version of wally, who prob cant shoot as good. ANTOINE WRIGHT & GRANGER will both be all-stars in less than 4 years. Wright wouldve been the best choice for us, without a doubt. Why would we want a player with an attitude of sprewells? he's not that good at D, and doest rebound good. i dont know how KG can take all of this stupidity. i dont know what the front office was thinking, but hopefully they prove us wrong.

another thing that pisses me off is NJ took wright, and they dont even need him, they just knew he was gonna be one of the best players in this draft so they took him, even though they already have vince and RJ.

i will be more than happy if mccants averages 14ppg.

and dont even get me started on the 47th pick.


----------



## timberwolvefan

If I was KG i would pack up and leave.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah that is what I would do but lets hope he wont and hope that our picks become something.


----------



## socco

timberwolvefan said:


> If I was KG i would pack up and leave.


Same here.


----------



## sheefo13

I think right now Alan Anderson should be signed. He is a very legit professional. I wouldn't mind him as the 3rd string SF or with us in the NBDL. I would like for him to be with us incase of Ebi playing poorly a game here or there and to be a defensive specialist. He would fit this team quite well.


----------

